# H.A.K build thread...



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm brand new to building models. I got this computer game that let me dress up a super model, but I didn't like that so I want to make a super model car. I have never made/built 1 be for so I went and read a model car mag that had a lot of pics in it. So I believe I now know everything there is to know about building models now. Let's see what I can pull off.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Welcome to the hobby of model cars, good luck building your first model, if you have any questions about HOW to build a model please feel free to ask some of the great builders that are in this Thread, But since i see you said you read a mag on building, then you should have no problems getting your first model built, the instructions that come with every kit are pretty detailed and easy to follow, so it's not really hard to get started. Welcome to Hobbytalk. Can't wait to see how your first model comes out.*


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok I built this in about 4 days 

A 57 Chevy.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Is that your first model, it looks really good for your first one. Looks like reading that mag really paid off for you._


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh no this is my 42nd car. 

I was going for a TV show style story telling. But I did it wrong. I needed to start in the middle then go back to the start. So seeing that I did that wrong ill have to start with the beginning, then fast foreword to the meddle, then go back somewhere to the end then back to the start.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh and that mag had nothing to do with building models, it was model cars for dummys, that has a lot of pics. And it was scratch and sniff.

Thanks for the worm welcome Chevyguy. Remember you said I can ask for help if I need it. Ok here gos.

I need to no what that pink cars color was name is. U follow me. I'm talkin this way to keep the other guys from noing what I'm talkin bout.............lol:freak:


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Ugh yeah gotcha.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

slammdsonoma said:


> Ugh yeah gotcha.


LoL yeah sure you do.:freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That Chevy looks nice! A great out of the box custom build. You should submit that picture to AMT.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks MadCap...........How would I do that. Just go to AMT.com and submiting it to them ?????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

H.A.K said:


> Oh and that mag had nothing to do with building models, it was model cars for dummys, that has a lot of pics. And it was scratch and sniff.
> 
> Thanks for the worm welcome Chevyguy. Remember you said I can ask for help if I need it. Ok here gos.
> 
> I need to no what that pink cars color was name is. U follow me. I'm talkin this way to keep the other guys from noing what I'm talkin bout.............lol:freak:


There is no pink car, you need to get your eyes checked, NO PINK CAR you need to stop with the acid, the pink cars are going to get you. lol


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

OOOHHHHH really, so if theres NO pink car, then maybe Its the PINK car I was thinking of. So if you can tell me the name of that color one is.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wait if you would have notest I have on pink glass's on.......Thats where the pink car came from....

YOU SO DUMB.....lol:freak:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_lmao!!!!_


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a 1932-33 V16 caddy I did. I dont remember the YR cuz I wasnt born then. It was my 1st RatRod Iv ever done. Didnt really know how to go about it. So I made this. I looked on the interweb for pics and reading up on all the 1933 V16 caddy RATRODS out there, and came up with this. Its based on a 1.1 caddy that Iv never seen cuz it dont exzset. I think I spelt that wrong.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

*That old ratrod is cool, i likes.*


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks homie. I didnt have to look long for caddy ratrods just typed in 1933 caddy ratrods and 100's of pics pulled up. So it was eazy to make this. It almost put itself together witch was nice.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Im building a 63 impala wagon for a build off on anther site. Its a copy of a 1.1 car I had. Here's the build up on it.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Lookin good bro


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks homie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_I likes._


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks man. Means alot.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

H.A.K.,,, I like the direction your headed with this Wagon....Nice work...:thumbsup:

MOE


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

H.A.K said:


> Ok I built this in about 4 days
> 
> A 57 Chevy.


What scale is this? I have a 1/12th scale '57 Chevy that has these same decals. I could be wrong in thinking this was is big car. The moulding on the fender is not as pronounced so I guess not. Did these decals come with this car, or did you have them custom made? I know that I've seen these before, but I can't remember which model. I've had a couple AMTs, and one Monogram, but it's been a LOOOOONNNGG time since I've seen them. 

~ Chris​


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

It's 1/25th scale man. The decals came with the kit. In fact everything you see but the fat white walls came with the kit. I'd love to see you 1/18th scale one.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Heres a 1.1 car that I had and wanted to make in 1/25th scale.



















And here's what I came up with.


----------

